# Some More Pipes



## LoneStar

I havent been on here as much lately. Trying to focus as much as I can on shop time and figuring out how to make this crazy idea of being a pipemaker work  
I know a couple of you are waiting on trades for a pipe and I plan on following through on all of them. It just takes me so long to finish a piece that I havent been able to squeeze in much time for any extras. 
Anyway, pipes are getting better by the day... so if you wait a little longer, you're pipe will be even nicer  


Bent Bulldog with a hand made Cumberland stem with Ziricote inlay.
This pipe is actually still for sale, if anyone is interested. I'm too broke to take any trades :dash2: but I'm selling it pretty low @ $160. 

http://i1104.Rule #2/albums/h336/axfight/handmade015.jpg
http://i1104.Rule #2/albums/h336/axfight/handmade009.jpg
http://i1104.Rule #2/albums/h336/axfight/handmade010.jpg
http://i1104.Rule #2/albums/h336/axfight/handmade019.jpg
http://i1104.Rule #2/albums/h336/axfight/handmade018.jpg
http://i1104.Rule #2/albums/h336/axfight/handmade003.jpg
http://i1104.Rule #2/albums/h336/axfight/handmade005.jpg

Bent Egg with handcut Ebonite stem with Ziricote inlay.
http://i1104.Rule #2/albums/h336/axfight/handmade032.jpg
http://i1104.Rule #2/albums/h336/axfight/handmade027.jpg
http://i1104.Rule #2/albums/h336/axfight/handmade022.jpg
http://i1104.Rule #2/albums/h336/axfight/handmade024.jpg
http://i1104.Rule #2/albums/h336/axfight/handmade034.jpg
http://i1104.Rule #2/albums/h336/axfight/handmade025.jpg
http://i1104.Rule #2/albums/h336/axfight/handmade023.jpg
http://i1104.Rule #2/albums/h336/axfight/handmade020.jpg
http://i1104.Rule #2/albums/h336/axfight/handmade021.jpg


----------



## LoneStar

Bent Brandy with handcut Ebonite stem and Curly Koa inlay.

http://i1104.Rule #2/albums/h336/axfight/handmade047.jpg
http://i1104.Rule #2/albums/h336/axfight/handmade044.jpg
http://i1104.Rule #2/albums/h336/axfight/handmade043.jpg
http://i1104.Rule #2/albums/h336/axfight/handmade038.jpg
http://i1104.Rule #2/albums/h336/axfight/handmade040.jpg
http://i1104.Rule #2/albums/h336/axfight/handmade041.jpg
http://i1104.Rule #2/albums/h336/axfight/handmade035.jpg
http://i1104.Rule #2/albums/h336/axfight/handmade037.jpg


And I dont recall if this one has been posted or not ? Its a long shank Canadian with a Ziricote inlay.
http://i1104.Rule #2/albums/h336/axfight/canadian011_zps45aab852.jpg
http://i1104.Rule #2/albums/h336/axfight/canadian001_zps0d43e8bd.jpg


----------



## EricJS

Ryan, those are incredible! If I smoked, I would be sending you cash right now.


----------



## Kevin

Ryan, I remember when you first joined this forum and had never built a pipe, and didn't even have a woodshop yet. You bought some basic tools and a bunch of wood from a guy and had to keep it in storage until you could figure out where to set up shop. Now look at you. Kicking out world class pipes man you went from zero to 200 MPH with the snap of your fingers. 

You have to be the hands-down #1 Wood Barter success story. I can't wait until you start winning best of shows - I'm sure pipe makers have competitions don't they? Thanks for showing us your handiwork.


----------



## LoneStar

Kevin, THANK YOU for reminding me how new I am to all of this  I've been getting a little depressed lately that I cant do better work and twice as fast. I am asking way too much, but I suppose thats what drives me. 
Now that you mention it, it wasnt too long ago I didnt know what Ziricote is, and had never heard of curly Koa  I hadnt turned a lathe on since 10th grade shop class. 
Its easy to get wrapped up in what I'm not doing right, and miss the big picture


----------



## txpaulie

First Class!

You may be relatively new at this, but your efforts are outstanding!

I don't smoke a pipe, but...

Keep it up!

p


----------



## EricJS

LoneStar said:


> Kevin, THANK YOU for reminding me how new I am to all of this  I've been getting a little depressed lately that I cant do better work and twice as fast. I am asking way too much, but I suppose thats what drives me.
> Now that you mention it, it wasnt too long ago I didnt know what Ziricote is, and had never heard of curly Koa  I hadnt turned a lathe on since 10th grade shop class.
> Its easy to get wrapped up in what I'm not doing right, and miss the big picture



Ryan, I'm gonna have to call you out on this one. :no dice. more please: You're not asking too much for these pipes, you're asking too little. You know how much a good pipemaker earns for a pipe. And yours are right up there with the best. I've seen people sell pens for $30 and I've seen that same pen go for $120. The difference being that the $30 pen made the guy $1 an hour after materials, overhead, & marketing expenses. (By the way, some penmakers get over $1,000 for their best pens...)

Now, don't do like me & procrastinate! Build up your site, study marketing tools & venues, and be patient. If you never price a pipe in the "high end pricing range" you'll never build that reputation among the top collectors.

In the mean time, thanks for offering us such awesome deals! Somebody on this site is going to re-sell one of your pipes for $1,800 some day.


----------



## jteagle6977

Ry those are some bad to the bone pipe you turned. Just keep turnning them like have been and try to learn a new trick on each new pipe. Speed will come in time with more pipes you turn.


----------



## NYWoodturner

Top shelf all the way!!! 
I like the accent bands in the second one.
I would really love to see a build thread on these. 
Hats off to you... 
Scott


----------



## DomInick

Beautiful work. Almost makes me want to smoke out if one. Lol


----------



## Mike1950

I agree with all of the above-especially Kevin- you have gone so far so fast- step back take a breath and pat yourself on the back- FANTASTIC PIPES.


----------



## Twig Man

Awesome work my friend


----------



## LoneStar

NYWoodturner said:


> I would really love to see a build thread on these.



I can do that, give me a little bit.

Eric, I agree with you on pricing. My plan at the moment is keeping value ahead of pricing. I could squeeze $200 out of that bulldog, but I want the buyer to feel like they're getting more than they paid for even when they're paying $1,000 (someday!). I'm critical of every flaw, every line that just isnt perfect. Right now that sucks, because I make a lot of mistakes, but the long run is all I care about (as long as the lights stay on  )

Thanks everyone for the comments, I will work on that build thread.


----------



## Kenbo

Wow, I can't even fathom how much time and work goes into making a gorgeous pipe like that. They all look fantastic. Just an awesome job.


----------



## myingling

Great lookin pipes


----------



## woodtickgreg

I don't know how I missed this thread but WOW! A beginner? No way, these are world class all the way, very beautiful. People that are hard on themselves are the ones that are truely succesfull and master their craft or whatever they do. For some people good enough isn't good enough, and that's why they achieve things that others don't. If this is your begining you are destined for greatness!


----------



## AXEMAN58

Man. almost makes me wish I still smoked!


----------



## barry richardson

Beautiful! I dont know much about pipes, but they sure look like professional pieces to me! Hey, on another note, I'm curious about your makers mark. Was it branded? stamped? freehand? I would like to get some kind of makers mark for myself that is small like that. I dont care for the genaric branding irons from Rocklers, etc. Pray tell sir....


----------



## LoneStar

barry richardson said:


> Beautiful! I dont know much about pipes, but they sure look like professional pieces to me! Hey, on another note, I'm curious about your makers mark. Was it branded? stamped? freehand? I would like to get some kind of makers mark for myself that is small like that. I dont care for the genaric branding irons from Rocklers, etc. Pray tell sir....




Barry, It's a custom stamp by Paul Argendorf of A&M Stamps in Mineola NY. It is stamped by hand with lots of pressure, and a little wiggle from side to side. Heres Pauls contact info;

A&M Stamps

55 Windsor Avenue - Mineola, NY 11501

PH:516-741-6223 FAX: 516-248-4202

He's the go to guy in the pipe world, give him a call and he can give you a quote. He's not particularly cheap, but he knows how to cut your stamp right for wood, he's a real pro.


----------



## LoneStar

burlguy72 said:


> MMMM,, I want a pipe... Ryan, would you be interested in a trade???? Cory..



Definitely ! I just dont know when  
I've been working 70 hour weeks since I started driving again. A few weeks ago, one of my customers posted a review of a pipe I made and my orders blew up. I'm quoting 2 months turn around at the moment. I will put you on the list and make sure to get one done for you. What style do you like best ?


----------



## Twig Man

Ryan, You having any luck with mine? Looking forward to it!!!


----------



## LoneStar

Twig Man said:


> Ryan, You having any luck with mine? Looking forward to it!!!



I havent even seen my shop in 4 weeks :cray:
I meant to ask you though, now you've been smoking for awhile and know a little more about what you like, would you rather commission a specific pipe or have me finish the one with the crack in it ? 
I can give you $100 off any commission pipe you'd like, so I could do a Wasp or similar pipe for around $100-$120.


----------



## Twig Man

LoneStar said:


> Twig Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ryan, You having any luck with mine? Looking forward to it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I havent even seen my shop in 4 weeks :cray:
> I meant to ask you though, now you've been smoking for awhile and know a little more about what you like, would you rather commission a specific pipe or have me finish the one with the crack in it ?
> I can give you $100 off any commission pipe you'd like, so I could do a Wasp or similar pipe for around $100-$120.
Click to expand...


Ryan, the one you have been working on is fine.


----------



## Mike Jones

I am a wood turner and a pipe smoker.....what I see in your work, I can really appreciate from both standpoints. Your execution of design rivals the best of any pipes I have seen. Your attention to detail is exemplary, your choice of stock, (and making the most of the grain) is impeccable. You will have a reputation with pipe connoisseurs very soon!


----------



## LoneStar

Twig Man said:


> LoneStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twig Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ryan, You having any luck with mine? Looking forward to it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I havent even seen my shop in 4 weeks :cray:
> I meant to ask you though, now you've been smoking for awhile and know a little more about what you like, would you rather commission a specific pipe or have me finish the one with the crack in it ?
> I can give you $100 off any commission pipe you'd like, so I could do a Wasp or similar pipe for around $100-$120.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ryan, the one you have been working on is fine.
Click to expand...


I will dig it out tomorrow when I'm there and see if I can finish it up for you


----------



## LoneStar

Mike Jones said:


> I am a wood turner and a pipe smoker.....what I see in your work, I can really appreciate from both standpoints. Your execution of design rivals the best of any pipes I have seen. Your attention to detail is exemplary, your choice of stock, (and making the most of the grain) is impeccable. You will have a reputation with pipe connoisseurs very soon!



Thank you Mike ! I'm trying to learn from the best.


----------



## barry richardson

LoneStar said:


> barry richardson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful! I dont know much about pipes, but they sure look like professional pieces to me! Hey, on another note, I'm curious about your makers mark. Was it branded? stamped? freehand? I would like to get some kind of makers mark for myself that is small like that. I dont care for the genaric branding irons from Rocklers, etc. Pray tell sir....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barry, It's a custom stamp by Paul Argendorf of A&M Stamps in Mineola NY. It is stamped by hand with lots of pressure, and a little wiggle from side to side. Heres Pauls contact info;
> 
> A&M Stamps
> 
> 55 Windsor Avenue - Mineola, NY 11501
> 
> PH:516-741-6223 FAX: 516-248-4202
> 
> He's the go to guy in the pipe world, give him a call and he can give you a quote. He's not particularly cheap, but he knows how to cut your stamp right for wood, he's a real pro.
Click to expand...


Thanks Ryan!


----------



## Caldwell

Those are just spectacular, not a turner myself so I can't appreciate the effort that went into making them only appreciate the final product, beautiful!


----------



## Reiddog1

Wow!!! I dont know what else to say. Those are amazing!!!


----------



## Mrfish55

This right here is why I love websites like this, you did a stunning job on those pipes and you should be proud, I don't smoke but I would have something like that in the display case, keep it up.


----------



## LoneStar

Thanks for the comments! Been so busy lately I haven't posted new stuff in awhile. I'm going to try to do a build thread sometime in the next few weeks.


----------



## wombat

LoneStar said:


> Thanks for the comments! Been so busy lately I haven't posted new stuff in awhile. I'm going to try to do a build thread sometime in the next few weeks.



I'd love to see a build thread. I can't work out where to even start!?!?


----------



## HomeBody

I PM'd Ryan and asked him if he could make a stem for my grandfathers meerschaum pipe. Actually, this isn't a pipe. It's a cigar holder. The original stem has been missing forever. He thought he could make one but wanted a pic of the stem hole to see what he's up against. I thought I'd post the pics here so everyone could see this neat old pipe. My grandfather was a tavern owner and had tons of cool stuff. Might have got this in trade for a delinquent bar tab...he got lots of neat stuff that way. Gary

[attachment=19775]
[attachment=19776]
[attachment=19777]
[attachment=19778]
[attachment=19779]


----------



## LoneStar

Nice Cheroot. I'd guess 1880-1920 for a date, almost certainly carved in Vienna. The mortise needs to be retapped for a screw in tenon. You can see the old threads a bit further back in the tenon but they are worn away at the opening. The original tenon would have been bone and the original stem would have been amber. I dont have either to work with unfortunately. But I do have a replacement teflon tenon that should fit, if it doesnt I can turn a new tenon out of Delrin. I have some butterscotch colored Bakelite stems from the 20's that would be a good replacement for the amber if I can make it work.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Wow, that's very cool and I can see why you would want to restore it. Ryan is definitely the man for the job.


----------



## HomeBody

Sounds good. Repair it however you see fit. My great-grandfather was from Tyrol in SW Austria and came here in 1895. Makes me wonder if this was his and passed down to my grandfather. Could be an older family heirloom than I thought. Gary


----------



## BarbS

How beautiful your pipes are! That makes me want to take up smoking just to hold one!


----------



## ssgmeader

Wow, what can I say, I don't even smoke and I want one. I can't imagine how much work one of those takes seeing as you can't just turn it. Im curious as to where you found the information on how to make them.


----------



## Twig Man

Ryan, You have come a long way my friend. I am proud to own one of your pipes!!


----------



## LoneStar

Thanks guys and gals. 
SSG, I study every scrap of info I can pry out of every pipe maker I can con into talking to me  That is true ! But a Google search will lead you to way more info than you care to read. There are websites, pipedia.org , Youtube has a huge pipemaking/pipesmoking community. Lots of info out there. Unfortunately a lot of it is flat out wrong as far professional results go, but enough to get started.
I see now its been 5 months since I said I would post a How To. I will do a detailed post as soon as I catch up on a few other projects.
Twig Man, how is that pipe smoking ?


----------



## LoneStar

Here are a few recent pieces I have finished.
A classic Billiard with Honduran Rosewood burl I got from Bobby (bwh3805) here on the forum 
http://i1104.Rule #2/albums/h336/axfight/Billiard008_zps8937a1ee.jpg
http://i1104.Rule #2/albums/h336/axfight/Billiard007_zps103496bf.jpg
http://i1104.Rule #2/albums/h336/axfight/Billiard006_zps1d29a49e.jpg
http://i1104.Rule #2/albums/h336/axfight/Billiard003_zpsa0ccbf6b.jpg
http://i1104.Rule #2/albums/h336/axfight/Billiard002_zps381e3ec7.jpg
http://i1104.Rule #2/albums/h336/axfight/Billiard011_zpsd47ccfdd.jpg


----------



## LoneStar

A long shank Canadian with Spalted Maple from Bobby;
http://i1104.Rule #2/albums/h336/axfight/billiard014_zpseed46bf3.jpg
http://i1104.Rule #2/albums/h336/axfight/billiard012_zps2e91a11a.jpg
http://i1104.Rule #2/albums/h336/axfight/billiard008_zps2079479b.jpg
http://i1104.Rule #2/albums/h336/axfight/billiard016_zps6c457bfc.jpg
http://i1104.Rule #2/albums/h336/axfight/billiard002_zpsc9cb3ed9.jpg
http://i1104.Rule #2/albums/h336/axfight/BILLIARD021_zpsfd9a7329.jpg
http://i1104.Rule #2/albums/h336/axfight/billiard001_zps08e1493f.jpg


----------



## J.L. Erb

Nice Clean work. Mimmo Briar ??


----------



## LoneStar

J.L. Erb said:


> Nice Clean work. Mimmo Briar ??



Thanks. Its mostly Algerian briar from Yazid.


----------



## J.L. Erb

Nice Work.


----------



## Justin Hanson

Wow!


----------

